# Deer butchering videos



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For those of you who take your deer or elk to the processor, here might be a better alternative for you. It only takes a good sharp knife, plasticwrap and some freezer paper(plastic wrap and then freezer paper will keep the freezer burn at bay). Irt is definitly cheaper and you actually get the same meat you harvested. Give it a try It's really not that hard.

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/deer-hunting/articlecontent/9/2011/2773/diy-deer-processing-video


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What does it cost to have someone else process an animal?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt if you have someone process your deer the basic cut, grind, and package may cost around a 100.00-150.00 dollars.

When you get into making sausages, landjagers, jerky and what ever it can become expensive. 300 dollors or so.

I did not witness him taking other parts of the animal neck, heart, ribs, maybe there were more videos ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap! Are people mad enough to pay that?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thinks its around 50 cents a lb. here!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rick is that the dead weight of the animal so 100lb = $50's or per lb cut off?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Holy crap! Are people mad enough to pay that?


Yeah but that includes skinning, and nice neat looking packages like you get at the store.

Of course if I do it...it looks that way too.

What I do like about his method is that could be done hanging from a tree and put into a cooler on ice. If you are out early hunting and it is hot...well you have it cooled down and aging.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Rick is that the dead weight of the animal so 100lb = $50's or per lb cut off?


 Dressed hanging in the cooler.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I'll carry on doing it myself!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The only animal I've ever had processed was a Javalina. Only because I don't own a sausage stuffer and I didn't have all the spices for Italian sausage or Chorizo.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got a sausage stuffer. I'm thinking of making some rabbit sausage at the moment!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better break out the air gun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know, I saw it on TV the other day and really fancy giving it ago.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too have a stuffer...purchased one a two years ago.

Let me know how those rabbits turn out.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The deer I posted here awhile back, was processed by a butcher, and i had 50% made into sausage the rest conventional. The mix was 50/50 deer-pork. It cost me 268$, when he told me how much as I never questioned when I dropped it off--I about fell out. Had to pay it though. The meat was bloody to say the least as they dont bleed it like I do--quarter,de-bone,then soak in salted water till it turns the water dark red--redo--(takes about 4~5 times and days as well) in a fridge in my garage. Then I fine tune it--remove remaining slimy stuff etc.. then package and freeze. Tastes way better (not as gamey) IMO and hardly if ever does blood come out during cooking. Save your money do it yourself and know that its YOUR deer not a mix of convienience that the butcher DOES give you. Makes the possibility of someone harvesting a sick animal and it being mixed with yours.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or someone who is sloppy with their gutting and cleaning. The last time i was elk hunting (two years ago) I saw a guy dragging a cow elk behind his truck down a dusty dirt road(I $h!T you not) I flagged him down and asked why he was dragging the thing and his reply was that he needed help getting it in the truck. I asked him why he didn't just wait right there by the road till some other road hunter came along.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Idiocy at its best, ruining meat and setting a bad example of a hunter (he obviously wasnt but he did manage to bag one). Responsibility as a hunter also involves not inciting or fomenting hatred towards hunters, heck for such a flagrant display for all I know he might have been an anti going to radical methods to drum up hatred towards us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This guy was a *******(not that here's anything wrong with that) through and through. Not an anti just an idiot.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> This guy was a *******(not that here's anything wrong with that) through and through. Not an anti just an idiot.


Hey ! LOL Sounds like way too much chlorine in that gene pool. We have a few of them here in town. They don't have a family tree, they have a family pole though......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey ! LOL Sounds like way too much chlorine in that gene pool. We have a few of them here in town. They don't have a family tree, they have a family pole though......


Very good Tom!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> The deer I posted here awhile back, was processed by a butcher, and i had 50% made into sausage the rest conventional. The mix was 50/50 deer-pork. It cost me 268$, when he told me how much as I never questioned when I dropped it off--I about fell out. Had to pay it though. The meat was bloody to say the least as they dont bleed it like I do--quarter,de-bone,then soak in salted water till it turns the water dark red--redo--(takes about 4~5 times and days as well) in a fridge in my garage. Then I fine tune it--remove remaining slimy stuff etc.. then package and freeze. Tastes way better (not as gamey) IMO and hardly if ever does blood come out during cooking. Save your money do it yourself and know that its YOUR deer not a mix of convienience that the butcher DOES give you. Makes the possibility of someone harvesting a sick animal and it being mixed with yours.


Most towns still have an old time butcher shop though they are a dieing breed, you just have to shop around, unless you are set up for it, cutting up meat at home can be troublesome. Keeping your game in a cooler to age is the key ( I usually do 2 wks. ), a small room where you can hang a couple animals is ideal with an air conditioner in the wall for your cooling is perfect and cheap. Some meat shops will charge a daily fee for hanging your meat unless of coarse you have them cut it up. I've boned out fronts a thrown in the freezer until pork shoulder's are on sale in the stores, grab 8 or 10 of them, bone them out and give all the boned meat to the butcher for sausage, though I've done a lot of that I'm just not set up to do it Properly.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick, you are right on the money with your comment. Pork mix with the right seasoning is the bomb.

I however have never had the location to hang mine for too long. I like the airconditioning idea. You do not want it too cold or it freezes too warm and well...you know, I lost one that way once.

What kind of seasonings do you use brother ?


----------

